# Session Problem



## Guest (16. Dez 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn man sich bei der Webapplikation mit Browser A einloggt und gleichzeitig in einer zweiten Browserinstanz B dasselbe macht, dann bekomme ich vom Tomcat ein und dieselbe Session ID. Ist hier ganz grob gesagt der Tomcat schlicht und einfach falsch konfiguriert oder liegt es am myFaces (ich weiß, so etwas läßt sich schwer aus der Ferne sowie ohne nähere Beschreibung nicht wirklich beantworten - ich brauche nur einen Anhaltspunkt). Weiters ist es auch so dass wenn ich JMeter mit einem Thread laufen lasse alles funktioniert, aber sobald 2 bis mehr Threads laufen kommt das JMeter nicht wirklich in die Gänge.

Dies alles unter:
Tomcat 5.5
myFaces 1.1.3
Oracle 10g

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

mfg


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (17. Dez 2006)

Ich würde sagen, dieses Verhalten ist normal. Die Session-ID wird in einem Cookie gespeichert, worauf auch Instanz B zugreifen kann. Das ist sogar gut so, denn ein Benutzer möchte evtl. eine Seite in einem neuen Browserfenster öffnen, da will er sich sicher nicht ein zweites Mal einloggen müssen.

Mit JMeter kenn ich mich nicht aus. Hast du denn schonmal manuell zwei parallele Aufrufe starten können? Liegt es evtl. an deinem Servlet? Nicht, dass du die doGet(...)-Methode synchronized gekennzeichnet hast?


----------



## Gast (17. Dez 2006)

Hallo!

Ok, dass erste betreffend Cookies sehe ich ein, jedoch macht es mich stutzig dass JMeter, wenn ich bspw. 5 Threads beim Test laufen lasse, dass er sich hier aufhängt bzw ewig ladet und zu keinem Ergebnis kommt. Wenn ich JMeter richtig verstanden habe, dann simuliert es ja 5 verschiedene Benutzer die auf die Webapplikation zu greifen und das müsste ja eigentlich funktionieren? Und ich habe schon mal parallel 2 Aufrufe gestartet und eben je nachdem ob ich sie "gleichzeitig" mache oder nicht bekomme ich unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Wenn ich tatsächlich zur selben Zeit mich 2mal einlogge haben beide dieselbe Session ID, wenn ich alles hintereinander mache, dann klappt es.


----------



## y0dA (17. Dez 2006)

Grade gesehen dass ich nicht eingeloggt war 

Also um es vorweg zu sagen, wie die doGet Methode im Moment aussieht kann ich erst wieder am Montag sagen (in der Arbeit). Weiters bin ich auch leider wie die Jungfrau zum Kind zu dieser Webapplikation gestossen und habe leider noch nicht eine komplett Übersicht des gesamten Codes.

Das mit der doGet Methode werde ich mir am Montag ansehen, sonst vllt noch eine Idee betreffend meinem vorherigen Post?

mfg


----------



## y0dA (18. Dez 2006)

Sodale!
doGet ist nicht snychronized etc.

Muss ich den Tomcat irgendwie speziell konfigurieren?


----------



## y0dA (20. Dez 2006)

Hat keiner mehr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------

